# needing UTV info



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi 
Having recently found out i may not be able to take aslong a hunting trip this year as planned (baby on the way around October time find out better tomorow) 
So i have decided i want to get a UTV or similar for getting to and setting up camp and the added speed if i need to get home in a hurry. I cant afford a new or used one so i have decided to put my knowledge to the test and build my own UTV and yes i am pretty handy with a wrench (been working on ars trucks atvs and tractors etc since i was 8) 

I am ideally needing the masurements of someones to get a basic frame built 
If anyone can give me any measurements like lengh width height that would be great 

I am thinking of heading to cabellas this weekend to look at and examine 1 more closley and get some pictures for reference etc 

Also if anyone has a old motorcyle/snowmobile engine in good shape 300cc + and/or a wrecked ATV/UTV wrecked or parts they dont want, i am interested.

i will post my plans and progress with this project in the future incase anyone else is in the same situation or wants to try it 

I am hoping keeping busy will help keep me sane and from freaking out

Many thanks 
Wilky

Please relocate this post if needed.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow good luck with your project. Can't wait to follow!!


----------



## deviant_illusion (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a lots the fabrication and building experience. I have owned and modified utvs. I think you'll find you won't be able to do it for less money and have anything that performs decent. but if you're set on doing it I live out in grantsville your welcome to come out and take measurements off my kawasaki teryx. I'm currently doing heavy chassis modifications so you'll be able to get a good idea of what it's going to take.

here is a picture of my current utv project


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As a hobby, I'm building a 1 person mini-sand rail. I picked up a Polaris 440XCR snowmobile engine, a transmission from a wrecked polaris ATV, swingarms, hubs and shocks off a yamaha warrior ATV, new seat & 4pt harness from a online shop. I bought a steering wheel off a honda 350 odyssey (thumb throttle and front / rear independant brake levers). I have new Universal Joints for the rear axle as well as a new axle shaft, sprocket hub, new rear wheel hubs and new tires / wheels. Other misc stuff I also picked up are two brake calibers (for front / rear independant brakes), radiator and a pair of old freon bottles to make a gas tank out of.

The frame / roll cage from behind the seat forward is complete with a-arms and shocks attached, and the steering column and tie-rods are all attached now. The engine and transmission are mounted on a custom mount but not attached to the frame yet.

All that is left is final fabrication on the rear axle, mounting of the engine, finishing the rear squirrel cage / rollbar on the rear, hooking up the brakes, fuel system etc. 

I got pretty darn far into construction before putting it on hold for other reasons. If you are interested in finishing it out, I would concider selling it. It would be one fast go almost anywhere sob lemme tell ya. I'd sell it for just what I have into it for parts. You could redo the frame and make it any form of UHV you want, but virtually all the parts you need are there in one place.


-DallanC


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi 
Dallanc i sent you a pm 
I hope to keep the costs as low as possible and cant afford alot this next month as i have to finish paying my rifle of next week (then can hunt some coyotes) 
deviant_illusion thank you for the offer i will be out toole way later next week hopfully if it would be ok with you i would love to come and take a look at hot the Frame is built and possbly take a few measurements if its ok
Wilky


----------

